# Escalier



## Nanou91 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues,
En projet de changer l'escalier qui monte au 1er, j'aimerais avoir vos retours sur les exigences de la PMI.
Ce serait un escalier de ce type, avec contremarches et garde-corps à barreaux verticaux.
Donc je suppose que pour la sécurité, l'impératif reste évidemment une barrière en bas et une barrière en haut.
Mais y a-t-il autre chose ?
Pour celles et ceux qui ont ce genre d'escalier, quel est l'écartement entre chaque barreau chez vous ? 
Est-ce standard cet écartement (pareil chez tout le monde) ? 
Faut-il verrouiller les espaces entre chaque barreau ?
Merci par avance de vos retours.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Binjour @Nanou91 

J’ai cet escalier bien pratique pour les enfants qui *se tiennent justement aux barreaux pour descendre *

Monter c’est à quatre pattes + rapide … à celui qui arrivera le premier aura GAGNÉ 🏆 😉


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

Merci @Chantou1 
Et ça t'ennuierait de mesurer l'écartement que tu as entre 2 barreaux ? Pas besoin de mettre un filet par exemple ?


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

10.5 cm. 
On ne m'a jamais fait de remarque sur l'espacement de mes barreaux lors de mes renouvellements.


----------



## liline17 (29 Novembre 2022)

la norme est de 11 cm minimum, c'est bon pour catie


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ouf !!!! 😅


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

Merci les filles pour vos réponses....
Et je compte sur plein de collègues pour avoir un retour car il semble que pour certaines on demande un filet de sécurité. alors que ça fait 11 cm max.


----------



## zabeth 1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

moi non plus, aucune remarque sur l'espacement de mes barreaux, et c'est bien pratique en effet quand les petits montent debout, ils s'y accrochent.  Et ils font les fiers ! et pas de filet de sécurité (à part les barrières bien sûr !)
votre escalier me parait bien .


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91

Alors tu m’as fait faire un truc dingue, car le double centimètre ... dans les outils à mon mari donc super Chantou a eu l’idee 💡
Régle en ligne​
Donc 11,5 voir 12 maxi


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1
Si Liline dit que la norme c'est 11 max, le tien n'est pas aux normes alors ... 😂  😂
J'aime beaucoup l'idée du porte cintres en dessous


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

« pour certaines on demande un filet de sécurité. alors que ça fait 11 cm max.«
Et bien NON et encore NON

Il ne faut pas exagérer ! A partir du moment où même le plus maigre ne passe pas.

La dernière puer qui était venue pour mon renouvellement, elle n'avait RIEN à dire .. a suggéré «  votre escalier n’est pas un peu raide » NON NON et NON et BASTA

D’ailleurs elle n’est plus puéricultrice sur notre secteur ... allez HOP une 2ème puéricultrice qui n’a pas tenu le choc 😀

Regardes en ligne le centimètre avec lequel j’ai pris les mesure avec ma tablette donc 11,5 je pense car les barreaux sont biseautés et même si ce serait 12 cm je m’en fou ... t’as déjà vu un enfant faire 12 cm d’épaisseur  😅


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Pour pas qu'ils passent le tête je suppose....


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bah une tête de 12 cm ... attends je vais prendre un gosse le + petit ... non ça passe pas ... même en forçant 🤣


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1
Tu viens de me donner une bonne crise de fou rire....  😂  😂  😂  😂 😂
Je t'imagine dire aux parents ce soir : "ne vous inquiétez pas pour les 2 traces rouges sur les tempes, j'ai forcé pour voir si sa tête  passait entre les barreaux pour renseigner une collègue..."


----------



## Petuche (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec mes escaliers, mais aucun de mes accueillis ne dort à l'étage. Mes escaliers n'ont même de contre marche et les barreaux sont beaucoip plus espacés. ..j'ai juste une barrière en bas.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

« *J'aime beaucoup l'idée du porte cintres en dessous »*
Simple à leur hauteur et évidemment PAS CHER 🤑 et tu règles comme tu veux et lorsque tu prends ta retraite tu revends en ligne 🤑🤑🤑🤑

Lors de la pose de la barrière à croisillons, mon mari avait pris une tête du + petit ... et bah NON ... 🙌

«


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

En Gironde on a ça:


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Tu devrais y trouver les infos pour ton escalier.


----------



## zelande (29 Novembre 2022)

Mon escalier ressemble aux votres. Sauf qu'il n'y a pas de contre marche. barrière en haut et en bas. L'agrément m'a été donné comme ça. Une puer, logique, m'a dit il y a 5 ans, que si je faisais une demande d'agrément maintenant, ce serait refusé. Mais comme on m'a accordé l'agrément avec cet escalier, elle ne peut/veut pas revenir sur les décisions de ses collègues. Si cela a fait l'affaire pendant 10 ans, ça peut bien continuer comme ça.
Nouvel et dernier agrément en janvier 2023, la puer, une nouvelle, vient la semaine prochaine. On va voir !!!


----------



## Nany88 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bnjr oui la norme sécurité entre les barreaux c 11 cm max


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda 
Merci pour ton lien. Qui parle aussi de 11 cm.
Par contre un truc m'interpelle sur ton document, c'est que les escaliers sans contremarches, il faut protéger les 5 premières... S'il passe au travers de la 6ème ou 10ème on est bon...il se fait moins mal en tombant de plus haut ? ?


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

🤣 Nanou91 bien vu. C'est pour cela que j'ai mis des contremarches jusqu'en haut. Tant qu'à faire !


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Le matin les chaussures bien rangées en dessous des manteaux et comme il pleut ou sales, allez hop un sac déchets verts pour ne pas salir mon tapis ... qui ne va pas salir mon parquet 😂🤣

*Penses à des contremarches pour la poussière, car c’est affolant dans les escaliers MOINS de travail 👍*


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Je n'ai pas lu, je n'ai pas d'escaliers mais il est certain que "ce minimum syndical" peut être mieux pensé ;-)


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

Merci à toutes les collègues qui m'ont répondu.
Partant confiante, j'ai donc soumis le projet à la PMI qui me dit que NON ça ne sera pas possible. Car en Essonne, la norme est de 9 cm maximum.
On fait toutes le même travail, mais on n'a pas toutes les mêmes normes... C'est juste de la folie....


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91

*A regarder sur le référentiel ?*

Sinon tu leur as dit qu’une AM a essayé de faire passer une tête entre 2 barreaux de 11 cm et qu’elle n’a pas réussi 😂


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1
je ne vois rien là dessus sur le référentiel.
Après il parait que c'est aussi pour pas passer un bras ou une jambe....
Mais même à 9cm, un bras ou une jambe passe..... 
Et dans le lit en bois on interdit les tours de lit, et si l'enfant passe un bras ou une jambe en dormant, et se le casse en remuant, ça ça va ?


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ça me tue ça qu'on ne sache jamais sur quel pieds danser. Ce n'est même pas une question de territoire, d'une puer à l'autre au même endroit on ne sait jamais à quoi s'attendre !  ☹️😤


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

C’est fou, et illogique. Pourquoi tu veux changer ton escalier ? L’ancien s’il a été validé ? 

*Par contre PEUT-ÊTRE le Conseil Départemental ? *


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
c'est un vieil escalier qui est moche et qui craque beaucoup quand on monte et qu'on descend.
Je pense que je vais écrire à Mr Derouvray... Président du CG91


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 Bah OUI car il faut être LOGIQUE et la puer fait du zèle car autour de moi, c’est comme le mien, on va pas refaire l’escalier de + de 30 ans !


----------



## Nanou91 (29 Novembre 2022)

Voilà ce que disent les normes de sécurité AFNOR. Donc c'est abusé l'exigence des 9cm


----------



## chachou29 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Je souhaite devenir AM et j'ai une question concernant mon escalier. J'ai vu que la norme pour un escalier lorsqu'on est AM est un espacement maximum entre les barreaux de 9cm accepté 11cm et une hauteur de 73cm minimum. Malheureusement l'escalier que j'ai actuellement a un espacement de 14cm entre les barreaux et une hauteur de 65cm. Je dois donc changer mon escalier pour ces raisons là ? ou alors une barrière en haut et en bas de l'escalier suffisent ? En sachant que les enfants seront toujours avec moi dans les escaliers et qu'il y a une contremarche. Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Décembre 2022)

@chachou29 
Bonjour
Et bien avec un peu de chance la puéricultrice ne fera pas gaffe à la hauteur. Mais par contre l'écartement des barreaux à 14 cm c'est mort.
Donc non tu ne vas pas changer ton escalier. Mais tu vas devoir y fixer : soit des plaques de plexiglass, soit un filet maillé fin ...
Tu en trouveras facilement sur Internet. Je ne peux pas mettre le lien de celui que j'ai acheté mais en cherchant un peu tu vas trouver.


----------



## chachou29 (12 Décembre 2022)

@Nanou91 
Merci de ta réponse.
Oui j'ai bien vu qu'il existe des filets comme sur ta photo. J'ai eu aussi l'idée de mettre des plaques de plexi comme tu me le dis.
Pour la hauteur, j'ai peur que mon agrément soit refusé pour cela. Mais changer l'escalier pour être en accord avec les normes ça fait un sacré budget.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Décembre 2022)

@chachou29 
Je ne sais pas comment est fait ton escalier, mais pour la hauteur il suffit de prendre un filet que tu peux tendre jusqu'au plafond.


----------



## emmanou21 (12 Décembre 2022)

bonjour, on ne garde pas des fauves ! faut mettre des barrières partout, des blocs tiroirs, des blocs portes ! c'est gonflant à force,
on dit NON à l'enfant, c'est pas compliqué !


----------



## chachou29 (12 Décembre 2022)

@emmanou21 je suis bien d'accord avec vous, mais il faut bien suivre les directives qu'on nous donne.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Décembre 2022)

Et oui Chachou29 et vous allez écouter jusqu'à quel point ??? même si je comprends les directives de la PMI sont parfois limites et encore plus qd certaines ici "tombent" sur des puers qui veulent jouer les chefs et inventent n'importe quoi !!! dans mon village je connais 2 ass mat qui ont des escaliers elles ne mettent même pas de barrières en bas !!!


----------



## chachou29 (12 Décembre 2022)

Oui mais le problème c'est que ce sont ces personnes qui nous délivrent l'agrément. Donc si on ne suit pas les règles, on ne pourra pas exercer l'activité que l'on souhaite. Même si de mon point de vu avec une barrière en haut et une barrière en bas c'est sécurisé, ce n'est pas la vision de tout le monde. On n'est obligé de s'adapter aux demandes, mais je me vois mal changer mon escalier pour cela c'est sur ...


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Décembre 2022)

Emannou21 c'est bien ce que je pense aussi avant on pouvait se le permettre et juste expliquer à l'enfant qu'il n'avait pas à aller dans telle ou telle pièce et çà écoutait ! qd j'ai commencé pas de barrières nulle part pas de TV attachée pas de points 3 4 5 oups je n'en sais plus rien sur les chaises hautes ou les transats !!! plus de matelas dans les lits en tissu en plus de la galette plus de trotteurs attacher les fenêtres ramoner les cheminées les chaudières refaire l'électricité car les puers regardent le compteur elles ont surement leur diplôme d'électricien (une amie vient d'avoir le cas) !!! (comme si on avait besoin de la PMI pour faire les entretiens) etc etc etc etc ... enfin bref en presque 30 ans que de choses ont changées et sont interdites et les enfants sont de pire en pire et écoutent de moins en moins pour la plupart ! on les met dans du coton on les barricade ils ne savent plus où est le danger puisqu'il y en a plus !!! je suis d'accord qu'il faille de la sécurité c'est évident on n'aurait trop à y perdre mais çà devient TROP ! alors si maintenant il faut tout changer dans nos maisons !!! 😥


----------



## Euphrasie (13 Décembre 2022)

Bientôt, on aura plus le droit de monter les escaliers, bah oui, parce que on pourrait tout simplement manquer une marche du bel escalier avec ses protections latérales !... Je comprends ta lassitude Angèle...


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Décembre 2022)

Euphrasie nos maisons ressemblent à des blockauss ce n'est pas possible ... oui contente d'avoir fini une vie de retraitée m'attend mais je pense à toutes celles et ceux qui continuent ... et comme dit "général" je ne me suis jamais battue pour un meilleur taux horaire parce que toute seule dans un petit village on ne peut tout simplement pas et de plus dans les villages plus grands ce n'est pas mieux ... alors oui il faut demander plus mais encore faut-il qu'en haut lieu on remonte le minima !!! j'ai retrouvé ma maison barrières retirées par mon mari il n'en pouvait plus ... rangé les jouets et j'ai commencé à en vendre pas mal et début janvier tout partira au fur et à mesure ...


----------



## Euphrasie (14 Décembre 2022)

Comme je vous envie Angèle... car je suis moins proche de la retraite que vous, et je trouve que notre profession est moins cool à l'image de la société... Comme vous souvent, je pense aux nouvelles venues (nouveaux venus) où à ceux/celles qui sont déjà agréé(e)s qui ont encore du chemin... Je me dis, que
On est en plein paradoxe, avant il n'y avait pas de convention, depuis 2 (la dernière étant plus complexe à digérer) ce qui est une avancée bien qu'elle ne nous met pas à l'abri de malheureuse déconvenue, moins de contrôle, depuis plus d'exigence de la part de certaines puéricultrices, et de certains parents pour résumer.
Il y a toujours des assistant(e)s maternel(le)s mal payées, sous prétexte qu'elles n'habitent pas dans le bon lieu. Je ne vois pas le rapport, je trouve cela injuste... Pour gagner sa vie correctement  sa vie (ok c'est relatif), on est obligée d'accueillir plusieurs enfants et il ne faut pas se mentir, c'est pas de tout repos... Bref, quand la retraite approche, elle est bien venue !  👍

Tu as tellement raison pour les barrières, symbole de limite à ne pas dépasser, j'ai une collègue qui n'en met plus aussi. A la place, elle balise le sol avec du masking-tape entre son salon, sa cuisine, ses escaliers. Elle apprend aux enfants à ne pas franchir cette limite, reste toujours vigilente et tous respectent "la ligne".


----------

